# VNC Viewer unter Windows CE ARM



## drtom83 (30 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche einen VNC Viewer für ein Panel mit Windows CE 7 ARM...

Der Server läuft auf einem Beckhoff CX9020 mittels efonvnc_v4.3_wce5x_armv4i.
Dieser läuft durch eine zusätzliche Programmierung stabil und läuft unter allen
Betriebssystemen (Windows, Android, WP).

Ich will aber zusätzlich über ein Panel von Beckhoff CP6607 (Windows CE 7 ARM) die Visualisierung darstellen.

Hierzu benötige ich den Viewer....

Hat einer das gleiche Problem gehabt bzw. kennt jemand einen solchen Viewer?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Maagic7 (7 Dezember 2017)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/efo...c_v4.3/efonvnc_v4.3_wce5x_armv4i.zip/download



http://efonvnc.sourceforge.net/


http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-03-siemens-vnc-free-client.html




Verwende ich seit ein paar Jahren funktionierte bisher Prima. 
Ist für WinCE-Panel auf ARM Prozessoren

unter dem obigen Link wisol.ch findest du eine komplette Anleitung


----------



## Maagic7 (7 Dezember 2017)

Link für Anleitung gibts nicht mehr



hier die Anleitung von wisol.ch
======================================

[h=1]Freier VNC Server für Siemens Multi-Panels[/h]  	Oft wurden wir angefragt, ob es für die von uns 	eingesetzten Siemens Multi-Panels eine Möglichkeit gibt, auf diese 	mittels SmartPhone oder VNC Client zuzugreifen. Grundsätzlich gibt 	es zwei Möglichkeiten hierfür.

 	Kommentare können auf unserer Google+ 	Seite abgegeben werden.

 	[h=2]Siemens Software Lizenzen[/h] 	Siemens selbst bietet für die Fernwartungen der 	eigenen Panels die kostenpflichtigen Lösungen von SmartAccess und 	SmartService an. Beide bieten diese Funktion, durch Installation 	einer entsprechenden Lizenz auf jedem Panel, auf das zugegriffen 	werden soll. Hierfür muss mittels USB Stick die zuvor erworbene 	Lizenz auf das Panel übertragen werden und in der WinCC flexible 	Software die Option der Fernwartung aktiviert werden. Dies erfordert 	Anpassungen am WinCC flexible Projekt, was den Einsatz eines 	Programmierers notwendig macht.

 	[h=2]Alternative Lösung[/h] 	Eine alternative Lösung besteht darin, einen für 	die in Siemens Multi-Panels kompilierte Version eines freien VNC 	Servers auf dem Panel zu installieren, konfigurieren und persistent 	im Multi-Panel abzulegen. Hierbei gibt es einige Punkte zu beachten, 	welche wir in vorliegender Anleitung zur Verfügung stellen.
 	Der Vorteil dieser Lösung ist einerseits, dass 	der Kunde mit Hilfe dieser Anleitung die Fernwartung komplett selbst 	auf dem Gerät installieren kann, ohne dass er über einen 	Programmierer mit dem WinCC flexible Projekt verfügen muss. 	Andererseits ist es der Vorteil, dass vorliegende Lösung frei von 	Lizenzkosten ist.

 	[h=2]Anleitung zur Installation[/h] 	

 Herunterladen 		des für die entsprechende Hardware kompilierten VNC Servers.  		

 Entpacken und 		die 2 Files auf einen FAT formatierten Memory Stick kopieren  		

 Das Multi-Panel 		beim Aufstarten mittels drücken auf “Task Bar” unterbrechen  		

 Mittels Windows 		Explorer die beiden Files nach “/programme” kopieren  		

 vncconfig.exe 		ausführen und die gewünschten Einstellungen (Passwort, Port etc.) 		einstellen.  		

 Link auf das 		Programm winvnc.exe in /windows/startup erstellen  		

 Im Siemens 		Control Panel unter OP “Save Applications” und “Save 		Registry” ausführen  		

 Neu starten  		
 	Somit wird der konfigurierte VNC Server 	automatisch bei jedem Starten des Multi-Panels mit gestartet und 	kann über die IP-Adresse des Panels mittels beliebigen VNC Clients 	aufgerufen und bedient werden.
 	Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Lösung ist, dass das 	Panel vom Moment des Aufstartens mittels VNC bedient werden kann und 	so sogar auf Betriebssystem-Ebene Einstellungen über einen 	entfernten Rechner vorgenommen werden können.
 	[h=2]Zusammenfassung[/h] 	Wir haben diese Lösung bei verschiedenen Kunden 	weltweit im Einsatz. Gerade aufgrund der großen räumlichen 	Entfernung der Kunden war uns wichtig, eine Lösung zu finden, bei 	der kein Programmierer vor Ort notwendig war, der


----------



## PN/DP (7 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ist bei Deinen Links auch einer für einen VNC *Viewer* dabei? Der TE braucht keinen VNC Server ...

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (7 Dezember 2017)

PS: Du musst nicht alles wo das Wort VNC drin vorkommt kreuz und quer verlinken... oder kriegst Du was dafür? 

Harald


----------



## Maagic7 (9 Dezember 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> PS: Du musst nicht alles wo das Wort VNC drin vorkommt kreuz und quer verlinken... oder kriegst Du was dafür?
> 
> Harald



ich denke damit war ich gemeint!
Krieg leider nichts dafür!!!

Muss aber sagen ich hab die Frage wohl falsch verstanden.
Hab das gelesen und bin wie selbstverständlich davon ausgegeangen, dess er VNC Server für ARM benötigt.


----------



## basstscho (2 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein WinCE 8.0 Panel. Dort funktioniert der efonvnc nicht mehr: "WINVNC is not a valid Windows Embedded Compact application". Hat jemand von euch eine funktionierende Variante?

Danke und Grüße,
Johannes


----------

